# Any Recs for this Nicole Scherzinger "bottle pop" look?



## nehru (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any MAC recs for her e/s. and technique tips...I have eye gloss..and what products to use to achieve the glowy but not shiny skin? blush recs??

(and no..no recs on the fake tattoo thing..  ; ) )

Thank you!

Also, the youtube link for the video is here:
YouTube - The Pussycat Dolls - Bottle Pop


In the youtube video it looks like she has more shimmer under her eyebrow..

Thank  you!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2009)

I googled this when it first came out and found the actual makeup artist that did it, Troy Jensen's blog:

Nicole Scherzinger Bottle Pop Look by Troy Jensen


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^I was just going to post that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Unfortunately, he doesn't tell you anything about the look except for the lips.  But I read through the comments and found this for you:

 Quote:

  As for the foundation question, I use Giorgio Armain liquid foundation and powder in #8
I touch up with Estee Lauders concealer in warm.  
 
 Quote:

  I love how the video Bottle Pop came out, but I'm not going to share the look on this one guys, Sorry.. It's one of those times when I'm going to call it a magical experience between Nicole and me.. And what a magical day it was..  
 
The only problem is that you could do this look with eye gloss but it will crease like crazy.  So, if you are just taking pics cool but it won't be wearable.  The color on the lid looks like Saddle or Tete-A-Tint and the sparkle looks just like Lily White pigment (which was L/E).  I wonder if you could use a CCB in Hush or one of the slightly darker colors (maybe even a paint pot), then the eye gloss, then the sparkle.  Hmmm...


----------



## pammy35 (May 29, 2009)

why wont he share???... It's not like we are going to turn into nicole scherzinger magically!!!!... I use to read his blogs but obviously if he isnt giving away his secrets, is he only listing products to give the cosmetic house he is plugging a boost?????... I wonder.


----------



## fingie (May 29, 2009)

I didnt watch the vid, just looked at the pics, but what about reflects glitters used wet? like maybe reflects gold or pearl?


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pammy35* 

 
_why wont he share???... It's not like we are going to turn into nicole scherzinger magically!!!!... I use to read his blogs but obviously if he isnt giving away his secrets, is he only listing products to give the cosmetic house he is plugging a boost?????... I wonder._

 
It's interesting.  Some makeup artists are instructors and educators.  They explain what they use, where they use it and why.  Then you have the "artistes" who can't be concerned with educating.  They want to create beautiful art.  They don't want people to "copy" them they want people to be influenced by them.  I think Troy is the latter.  You can really see this in his first blog posts.  Now, because people constantly ask and aren't pacified by the whole, "I'm an artiste" thing, he has taken the effort to list what he's using.  I really don't think he needs to plug the cosmetic companies.  What would he gain?  He's a makeup artist whose been in the game for years.  He's been getting free stuff and will continue to without the endorsements.


----------



## moonlit (Jun 2, 2009)

I like mario... he has so much to share on his blogs.. I think he is more openminded but tbh I like Troy's work better.. but mario is fun-just look at his blog.. he is more people-friendly...I respect that! and im sure that in his upcoming posts, there is more to learn


----------



## pammy35 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would imagine he does get something for plugging those cosmetic houses.... Thats why I do question when he states he def uses the things he uses when he does a celebrity.. e.g if Estee Lauder is the "fav" of the month, those products will be mentioned.. used is another story... I would like to see a video like Mario does "showing" the products used and holding them to camera..


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_I like mario... he has so much to share on his blogs.. I think he is more openminded but tbh I like Troy's work better.. but mario is fun-just look at his blog.. he is more people-friendly...I respect that! and im sure that in his upcoming posts, there is more to learn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like Mario.  He's so great at explaining and breaking things down.  I also agree that he is more people-friendly.  He seems really nice.


----------



## pammy35 (Jun 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried MUFE matt velvet+ foundation???... How does it compare to NARS foundations???.


----------

